# Buddys first camping trip



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thought id share some great photos of us away in our new caravan ,Buddy was a star he slept in his crate in the awaning and was quiet as a mouse all night .He loved sitting out on the grass just watching the world go by we had a wonderful time !










The view










Cool camper









Buddy made a friend on the beach








He was a goldendoodle


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What amazing photos... Would love to be there right now :sunglasses:
Love the one of him just lying out on the grass himself, taking it all in


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos. Hope you all had a great time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like you had a great time Donna, Buddy looks to have enjoyed. Fabulous location xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks idyllic 
And what a cool caravan you have! Got any more photos of that?!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good old Buddy, looks like he had a great holiday  Looks like you all had a great holiday too


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like lots of fun.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful photos! I am sure Buddy had a blast!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can I be cheeky and ask where you went .. It looks fab! I love your caravan! I would looove one!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

He looks as though he is thoroughly enjoying the beach ,did he go in the sea?. It looks a lovely beach could I ask you where about it is as I would like to take Eddie somewhere where it's not to busy ,thanks


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing - where is it?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone we stayed at Three cliffs bay campsite in Wales amazing location.It was a very clean and friendly site and quiet lots of campervans and surfers.

Yes Buddy went in the sea he was jumping the waves and got knocked down a couple of times bless him.
Heres the van after the awaning came down


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Great pictures of buddy, the place looks beautiful! looks like the perfect location for a doggy holiday.

I LOVE your van! We have been caravan hunting all weekend. Now we have Coco I really think that is the way to go fo future holidays for us. What make is yours?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Loving your van, great location, lovely dog - perfect! our vw camper is getting a bit cramped I must admit with a growing son and shaggy wolfdog now! perhaps we should think about a van like yours...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Its called a [email protected] XL theres only about 5 in the uk theve stopped selling them over here now they just do the smaller 2 berth models ours is a 4 berth,we were lucky and spotted it up for sale on ebay.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's lovely very retro looking x


----------

